# Condition of hocking river at whites mill?



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Thinking of venturing down from columbus. Can anyone update me on water conditions? Ought to be some fish in there.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I didn't look real close this morning when I left the house (live right on the river) today, but I think yesterday it was up a little and slightly stained. I'll try to post something more accurate tomorrow, I'll check it tonight. Either way I'm sure it's fishable.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Its Cold and Wet !!!!!! LOL. Seriously the River looks good, Im off work Wed. and Im thinkin bout trying it out.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Checked it last night on my way home, definitely stained a little, but fishable and at a normal-looking level.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks, i am going to hit it this weekend. Hopefully we dont get much more rain.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Thinking of heading tomorrow, anyone seen it after this rain?


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Went sunday, hocking was blown out, fished fox lake and a private pond with very little luck. If it goes down going to try again this weekend....any updates thru the week are appreciated.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I will try and keep you updated this week


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Dirty and up this morning.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Any sauger in theere this year?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I caught some in the spring, Only caught 4 during the summer


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I got a few sauger in late spring on my fly rod, but the prime time for spring sauger fishing stunk because the water was way up and dirty for about a 4-week stretch.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

it is like that in most springs. If wate r clarity is any good im heading down on sunday.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Went today to White's, the clarity was pretty decent but the water was up pretty high still. Caught 5 nice crappies and a surprise smallie. Picked up a few Blue Fox Vibraxes at Dunhams...I'm pretty happy with the results, all fish were caught on purple with silver blade.[/ATTACH]


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice fish! The water looked a little stained but very fishable when I left the house today. I'm thinking about a quick trip for flyrod crappies tonight if I have enough time. If not tonight, maybe at some point this weekend.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

The bite was the hottest right at dusk. All the hits were close to shore too. Just bring boots!


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Heading out sunday morning, will post results.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Caught a couple of nice crappie and a couploe of nice bass. also nabbed around 7 catfish between 3-6 lbs. No sauger but had a couple of bites that i thought were sauger bites. Would have been dissapointing trip if not for the cats...


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice work on the cats! I'm pretty disappointed in the sauger action there lately. Can't seem to find them. What did you get those cats on?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive never had real luck on Sauger there in the fall. But did catch some nice Crappie just south of Nelsonville Sunday eve.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Generally there is decent action on top of the falls, they tend to school around in there. Last fall I caught a decent 4 lber jigging 1/16oz jig with a power worm. The water has been to high to get over there though. Crappies are doing exceptionally well however.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Cats caught on cut shad.


----------

